# tying the sucker spawn



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how do u guys tye the sucker spawn i have tried to do it and it is harder than it looks.


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Depends on the size of the eggs you want but you can use a small nail to hold the loops together. Then wrap tie the row of eggs then pull the nail off the yarn then you can make another row this works for me. I'm sure there is lot more ways to do it .http://www.questoutdoors.net/skills/ftying/patterns/eggs/sucker_spawn/


If you make them right in a glass of water they will look like a small cluster of eggs. I also like to use glow bug yarn..also try to fluff up the yarn cut a piece of yarn you want to use you can spread it apart and you can get three pieces from it


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks for the info i saw 2 major mistakes in my original way of tying.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

As crazey as it may sound, I have my best luck tying backwards. Front of the hook to the back. I use a tooth pick to pull up my loops and as i work to the back i can hold the loops better going backwards. Only thing tricky is whip finishing the tail, just make a larger opening in the finisher.

j


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

tat is a good idea


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Peple of the perch

I made a video last year and put it on Google Videos on how to tie Sucker Spawns , Hopefully this video will help you a bit 
Fish On!!!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3884164280305569800&q=sucker+spawn&hl=en


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thats cool. i didn t know u can put movies on google. i didnt watch the video yet i have to do some things on my cp to watch it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice video. do u guys use any 3 yarn like the kind that u find at walmart. also what r u guyses favrot colors


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish On ,
nice job on the video.
Jag fly sales ehh... nice. Gregs a good guy with some sweet flies.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> nice video. do u guys use any 3 yarn like the kind that u find at walmart. also what r u guyses favrot colors


I use Walmart yarn , 4 strand ....I Untwist it and tie 2 strands at a time , I like White , Lt . Pink , Cream, Orange , Hot Pink .


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

silverbullet said:


> Fish On ,
> nice job on the video.
> Jag fly sales ehh... nice. Gregs a good guy with some sweet flies.



Silverbullet

You got that right , he does have some REAL nice patterns that produce well on the streams , I can't wait to use some of them this year 
Fish On !!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks againg fish on for the info and colors. i just tied a couple and they r looking 95 times better than what i was doing i was doing it really wrong. lol


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Here is a site that will help you tie various patterns....it take you thru tying the fly step by step , it has everything from Nympys to Egg Patterns to Streamers and so on 
check it out , it has helped me out ALOT !!!!

http://www.steelheadbasics.com/eggs.html


----------

